# Costume for 2014?



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What costume plans do you have for 2014?


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Plan on dressing up as Karen Cooper from Night Of The Living Dead.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm planning on something like this.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Graveyard_Ghost said:


> Plan on dressing up as Karen Cooper from Night Of The Living Dead.


 Awesome Costume idea! Very cool!


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> I'm planning on something like this.


I know it's different but this reminds me of the nazgul, the black riders in The Lord of The Rings series. What's it from?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Wildcat said:


> I'm planning on something like this.


Ohhhh I like that - but I'm not likely going to be wearing it. Heck - its months away - I usually decide about a week before LOL


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Wildcat: Love the idea!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Probably this:

http://blanchesplace.com/694-2033-thickbox/forsaken-souls-ghostly-spirit-ladies-costume.jpg


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wildcat - you always have great make up, I'm sure you'll creep me out no matter what you have as your costume.

Roxy - I love the skulls on that dress!

I'm thinking along the lines of a Lunch Lady ala Chris Farley and Adam Sandler. Probably zombie-like though.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Spoonhead said:


> I know it's different but this reminds me of the nazgul, the black riders in The Lord of The Rings series. What's it from?


It's just a pic I found on the web. Loved it, so I though I'd give it a run.


----------



## GurneyFxStudios (Feb 17, 2014)

Reminds me of the Nightingale Armor from Skyrim. Mostly because I made that costume last year.
I've really been into psychotic clowns lately and will probably do something along that route.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Me and the wife are doing ghosts this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Copchick said:


> Wildcat - you always have great make up, I'm sure you'll creep me out no matter what you have as your costume.
> 
> Roxy - I love the skulls on that dress!
> 
> I'm thinking along the lines of a Lunch Lady ala Chris Farley and Adam Sandler. Probably zombie-like though. Chris Farley and Adam Sandler performing "Lunchlady Land" on SNL with SNL players! - YouTube


:jol:Sloppy Joes, Soppy, Sloppy Joes!!! OMG! I have to see that!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, my Haunt this year is going to be ghost themed, but I can't decide if I wanna go with the Lady in Black type ghost (pale woman in a black victorian gown) or the Woman in White type ghost, which I would combine with La Llorona. (If you don't know what that it check out this Wiki link La Llorona - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) Here's a couple pics of each idea, but the llorona one would also have raw streaky eyes. http://http://www.pinterest.com/pin/536491374331041923/


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/536491374332439930/
I wanted to attach the photos, but I can't seem to get it to work.


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

medieval gryphon warrior, XD don't know how it will look overall...but the start looks awsome as it is now


----------



## craftylilwitch (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm takin my son to Comic Con Boston in Aug so I'm working on a costume for that- Assassin creed. I add a pic but I don't know how
As for halloween I'm doing a old haunted hotel so I'm thinking fancy Victorian dress


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Is there a question here? If so, somehow I missed it.
You can't add or attach photos directly in this forum, you need to put them in a portfolio site like Photobucket.com and then copy and paste a link to that portfolio/album in your post on this forum


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^If you mean for the thread, here's the original question:



Hauntiholik said:


> What costume plans do you have for 2014?


----------

